# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Calidad del Agua >  El Gobierno de La Rioja invertirá 2,2 millones de euros en la construcción de seis depuradoras en el Alto Najerilla

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/

El Presidente del Gobierno de La Rioja, Pedro Sanz, ha visitado hoy las obras de la nueva depuradora de Ventrosa, que forma parte del proyecto de saneamiento y depuración de la zona del Alto Najerilla que contempla la construcción de seis estaciones de depuración de aguas residuales.

El Gobierno de La Rioja invertirá un total de 2.225.155,30 euros en unas instalaciones con capacidad para prestar servicio a una población de 4.100 habitantes equivalentes y para tratar una caudal medio total de aguas residuales de 1.025 metros cúbicos diarios.

Las EDAR estarán ubicadas en Canales de la Sierra, Villavelayo, Brieva de Cameros, Ventrosa, Viniegra de Arriba y Viniegra de Abajo. Las obras comenzaron durante el pasado mes de junio y está previsto que las infraestructuras se pongan en servicio a mediados del próximo año 2011.

Las actuaciones de saneamiento y depuración en el Alto Najerilla consisten en la ejecución de un tramo de colector y una depuradora. En los seis casos se ha optado por instalaciones similares de tratamiento biológico mediante fangos activados en aireación prolongada.

Las plantas constan de:

-Tamiz de sólidos automático que retira los sólidos más gruesos que pueda arrastrar el agua residual

-Reactor biológico en el que se degrada con aporte de oxígeno la materia orgánica por la acción de los microorganismos

-Decantador secundario que separa el agua depurada del fango

-Almacén de fangos para su traslado a otra instalación o a aplicación agrícola

-Arqueta de salida de agua tratada

Las instalaciones disponen de un pequeño sistema de control y transmisión de alarmas de forma que puedan ser operadas automáticamente sin requerir la presencia de personal permanente.
Características de las depuradoras del Alto Najerilla

- Canales de la Sierra: 1.000 habitantes equivalentes. 250 metros cúbicos diarios.

- Villavelayo: 500 habitantes equivalentes. 125 metros cúbicos diarios.

- Brieva de Cameros: 500 habitantes equivalentes. 125 metros cúbicos diarios.

- Ventrosa: 600 habitantes equivalentes. 150 metros cúbicos diarios.

- Viniegra de Abajo: 1.000 habitantes equivalentes. 250 metros cúbicos diarios.

- Viniegra de Arriba: 500 habitantes equivalentes. 125 metros cúbicos diarios.

Las obras de las estaciones depuradoras fueron adjudicadas en el mes de abril en tres lotes diferenciados. Las infraestructuras de Canales de la Sierra y Villavelayo tienen un presupuesto de 684.327,78 euros, las de Brieva de Cameros y Ventrosa de 777.083,56 euros y las de Viniegra de Arriba y Viniegra de Abajo de 763.743,96 euros.

----------

